# RESCUED-----help with robeson shelter pup



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

bumping up


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Sorry I can't help, but I wish her much luck trying to rescue this pup!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping up*

Bumping up for someone who lives near Saint Pauls, NC and could meet Coppers Mom halfway.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here is the listings for members in NC that would be willing to do transports according to the list 


*NORTH CAROLINA*
*doglvr00 *30 minutes south of Raleigh, NC
*fostermom* Raleigh, NC
*GoldenMum* High Point, NC
*goldielocks *Carolina Beach/Wilmington, NC
*Merlins mom* Charlotte, NC
*nolefan* 10 minutes south of Charlotte, NC
**Augustus McCrae's Mom* willing to go to Charlotte, NC


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks Carol,
I'll send the ones closest to the shelter a PM.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

If you have access to Facebook there are two woman there that may be able to help.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

*Kimm*
I am on Facebook. Which two women might be able to help?
I could send them a message to contact Coppers Mom.

*COPPERS MOM: * How can they reach you? Phone? email?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks guys. I've had a death in the family and won't be able to get the pup. I didn't have anything lined up anyway.

Hopefully the shelter will hold until the transport can pick her up.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Teresa*

Teresa

Please take care of yourself and my condolences to you and your Mom.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Luna2:have you gotten a good report on this pup health wise? This is the shelter known for disease and parvo...This is where, when I finally got someone to pull a momma and pups....the pups were dead and momma was very weak.

Be careful pulling from here as you don't want to get healthy dogs sick.


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

Yes Goldenmom,as of right this minute she is healthy..I really wanted to get her out and vetted before the weekend,its really been a challenge...she has transport..just no one to pull and hold her for a few days.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry I can't help the pup. I will be going completely the other way from her.
I hope she stays healthy and gets a good life.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I won't post names publicly. I've sent the names by PM. Hopefully the person who wants a dog pulled has a FB account or will set one up. It's best that there is not a middle person in a pull.

Let me see if I have a minute to do some cross-posting.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Message sent to both women and link to this thread has been shared. I hope you hear from them soon. If I hear anything I will let you know.

Maybe these two women can find someone to help you. Do NOT give up HOPE! They work hard to find homes for the Robeson Dogs.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sent via PM...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks Kimm. It has somehow been handled. I will make sure Luna2 has the contact names in case she needs them in the future.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Okay...Thank you for letting me know. I will pass the message along.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Teresa & Kimm*

Teresa and Kimm

So glad that this has been handled!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

So is the pup now safe from Robeson?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

Not really sure but I think CoppersMom said it has been handled so I'm assuming it is


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks Karen,

I am asking because I was working on contacting someone who has pulled and vetted from there before. I don't want to waste their time if this pup is set.


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

ok,sorry for the delay..but I wanted to make sure..the pup is safe,vetted and in a foster home...thank you all for your help...for some reason this liitle girl was really tugging at me..


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Luna2- Is this going to be your personal pup, or is she going into rescue? Either way, congrats! And thanks for saving a life!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna2*

Luna2

Is this going to be your pup?
Do you have a picture of her?


----------

